# Autism = Super INTP??



## ninjamaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting. Keep this topic going. I have a great friend who has asbergers...

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Everyone on here must remember, extraversion and introversion have almost nothing to do with socialization. They are slightly connected, as Xi dominants are typically more reserved and Xe dominants are generally more outgoing, but it is completely possible to have a reserved extravert or an outgoing introvert.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Doubt it, Autism being a mental disorder of neurological development and INTP being a general descriptor of thought processes.


----------



## ninjamaster (Mar 20, 2014)

What about asbergers though? They are very high functioning.


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

arkmabat said:


> What about asbergers though? They are very high functioning.


 (*Asperger's) What about it? Anyway, in the DSM Asperger's has been merged with autism and PDD-NOS into Autistic Spectrum Disorder.


----------



## Terygii (Mar 18, 2014)

Knowing some Aspergers and high functioning Autists I can say- they come in as many different personality types as all other people do. They can be quite extraverted, too, but (IMHO) more act introverted. It's even part of the disgnostic criteria- the way of making social contact is changed, ranging from very reserved to total lack of distance.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, I'd say- theoretically more like Aspergers...
I used to be super quiet when I was younger and thought I was an INTP for awhile and I'd been jokingly accused of having Aspergers.


----------



## Azereiah (Mar 25, 2014)

I have AS. My type is INxx.
I know plenty of other people with high functioning autism (Generally I make friends with them much more easily than neurotypicals), and their personalities are all over the place.

Autism can be most easily described as "Odd" rather than as a set number of restrictive symptoms.

The way of organizing thoughts is different, and the different portions of the brain communicate in different ways. Doesn't mean that any personality type is dominant.

The introvert stereotype likely comes from the fact that a lot of people with autism feel like foreigners around neurotypicals.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Autism is no more a "super INTP" than a manic obsessive person is "super ESFJ"


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Azereiah said:


> The introvert stereotype likely comes from the fact that a lot of people with autism feel like foreigners around neurotypicals.


Not the term I would use, but I get you.

From my experience, it's that I as Aspie have to adjust to everyone else every single second of my life that I'm not alone, while my normal behaviour as in what's normal to me, is not normal behaviour to 99% of the people. Their normal behaviour is often not normal to me, but since they are in a great majority, I would come across as insane when I share my thoughts on their behaviour or when I express my true self. 

Neurotypicals, they simply out number Aspies and such, which makes them normal, and me not so normal. Normal is what's most commonly. Nothing more, nothing less. It's weird to be different, in the eyes of most (neurotypically) people.


----------

